# Seed Company Question



## kind bud man (Mar 7, 2007)

do any of the seed companys that any of you guys use take credit cards money orders seem like a pain in the butt!!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 7, 2007)

Try www.buydutchseeds.com


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 7, 2007)

www.drchronic.com and www.cannabean.com


----------



## kind bud man (Mar 10, 2007)

thank you guys so much but everytime i try it says my credit card is denied and i know for sure it is good its paid off!!!! Either of you had this problem?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 10, 2007)

Nope...never. Don't know why this could be happening.


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 11, 2007)

Hey hey I used http://www.allsalvia.co.uk/  got order confirmation same day.   Used it at the recommendation of another grower here THC.  Anyhow they take cards.


----------



## kind bud man (Mar 13, 2007)

well i placed an order with weed city and they said my order was approved but havent sent me any emails or even taken money from my card yet so im lost i tried calling them but one number is not in service and the other one is busy so i gave up on them. then i placed an order with allsalvia today so we will see how it works has anyone ever used either of these places and what do i have to expect as far as a wait?


----------



## kind bud man (Mar 14, 2007)

anyone?????


----------

